# Nitro Mystique



## Tromboli (Jan 7, 2012)

So, I am still looking for a new board (I posted a few weeks ago)and I just came across the Nitro Mystique. It looks awesome and I love the name (my favortite from x men)It is a little higher than I'd like to spend but I really don't want to get something I don't love. 

My biggest question about this board is if it is good for a beginner. I have ridden enough to have my bearings but I am still learning to link turns ect. ect. I am not an agressive rider at all. I am 5-4, 130lbs and my one quirk is that I ride both goofy and regular (trying to stick with regular at the moment so I can learn to carve better) 

Anyone have any experience with this board? Know if it would be good for someone who is still learning and not interested in the park? 

http://www.wiredsport.com/nitro-mystique-2012-snowboard.html
Thanks!


----------



## Munki (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey I think it would be a good board for you. Per the description it would be good for beginning riders to progress with. The gullwing camber could be different than what you have ridden before. But is nothing you couldn't get used to. All in all I would recommend the board but I could just be a nitro homer they make a great product and I have a rook with phantom bindings. Once you have decided on what board you want then search for the best price. Lots of places to look, let me know if you need any more help.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

We got the Mystique for my girlfriend who is still in the beginner phase. She has commented that the board is quite easy to turn and definitely a lot harder to catch edges. So far she is happy with it, plus the board is quality built. I defitniely would recommend it for progressing beginner/intermediate especially with the Gullwing camber to make lige a little easier for you.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Just jumping in to agree with what has been mentioned already. Sounds like it fits what you are looking for :thumbsup:

Also consider contacting Wiredsport; their presence here on the forum is always super helpful, and it's possible someone at the shop has first hand experience with the board (although they're at SIA now, so some staff might not be at the shop).

Nitro does make a solid product, so you'll be good there.


----------



## Tromboli (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone. 

Could someone explain what the gullwing camber is? I have a basic knowledge of camber is, so what is the differnce with the gullwing?


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

It's a hybrid; camber/rocker/camber. This sticky shows the diagram and explains it a bit http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/37496-rocker-camber-everything-between.html

Gullwing (as far as I understand it) is Nitro's term for their hybrid profile.


----------

